# 1500 Watt Quartz



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

bushwhacker said:


> We are installing several 1500 watt quartz lights on a 120 v. System, and they keep burning out? Anybody ever had this problem?


Why quartz lights unless you need instant light for security...:blink::blink:

The lamps are fragile and any vibration will break the filliament...

Are you getting fingerprints on the lamps when installing them... that is a NO NO....


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Like B4T said, and a weak spring on the pin. But that should show its ugly burned head.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

How many of these 1500 W fixtures are you putting on a circuit?


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

why would you use those fixtures?
I would put CFL or LED and if you dont need the instant light Metal Halide


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

one can _see_ the heat waves come off some of those big'uns....~CS~


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> one can see the heat waves come off some of those big'uns....~CS~


It warms my garage when I need to work.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Those fixtures SUCK!! 

I am literally going out today to replace a Q1500T3 lamp today. One that I have to go and replace at least once a year, if not more. I hope the ends are not burned up again.

I HATE T3 quartz fixtures. They are a failure waiting to happen.


----------



## bushwhacker (Jun 30, 2012)

These lights are per spec at a wwtp and 1 per circuit. I did see in directions that it may need 277 v. Lamp...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Just curious how many hours are they lasting and have you measured the actull voltage?

If the voltage is running high that really shortens the life of of quartz lamps.

You might try ordering 130 volt lamps, Graingers should be able to get them.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Those fixtures SUCK!!
> 
> I am literally going out today to replace a Q1500T3 lamp today. One that I have to go and replace at least once a year, if not more. I hope the ends are not burned up again.
> 
> I HATE T3 quartz fixtures. They are a failure waiting to happen.


They really have some cheap crap out there but if you buy a Hubbell they are very well constructed. 

http://www.hubbelloutdoor.com/products/q_series_quartz_floods/

But I agree in most cases I avoid quartz.


----------



## bushwhacker (Jun 30, 2012)

I have 130 v. Lamps and circuit is around 121 v. They last 1 to 3 days, 7 out so far...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

The lamps are only rated for (2000) hours life... and that is working in best of conditions...


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

bushwhacker said:


> I have 130 v. Lamps and circuit is around 121 v. They last 1 to 3 days, 7 out so far...


We would use them on large moving equipment and they last longer than that. You have something else going on. Time to check power quality.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Those fixtures SUCK!!
> 
> I am literally going out today to replace a Q1500T3 lamp today. One that I have to go and replace at least once a year, if not more. I hope the ends are not burned up again.
> 
> I HATE T3 quartz fixtures. They are a failure waiting to happen.


I just break the sockets and sell them a metal halide fixture..:laughing::whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Just curious how many hours are they lasting and have you measured the actull voltage?
> 
> If the voltage is running high that really shortens the life of of quartz lamps.
> 
> You might try ordering 130 volt lamps, Graingers should be able to get them.


You can get them here too...http://www.bulbtown.com/Q1500T3_CL_254MM_130V_1500_WATT_254MM_T3_HALOGEN_p/j3315.htm


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Can you dim them down just a bit?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

bushwhacker said:


> These lights are per spec at a wwtp and 1 per circuit. I did see in directions that it may need 277 v. Lamp...


Tell them to spec something not quartz next time, quartz suck ass. 

Loose connections at the lamps, vibration, high voltage all problems that kill them pretty quick. 

And crappy lamps, I had to replace some in fixtures the customer just refused to let go of and we had lots of out of box failures and some that failed in a few hours or a day or two, try a different brand lamp.


----------



## nervous (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a 240volt halogen on the back of my garage facing the horse pasture. The first time I turned it on at night, the horses jumped and took off running. :laughing: You can spotlight deer with it off the deck. :thumbsup:I haven't had a problem in 2 years. I secured the fixture from movement and I think the higher voltage lamp is built more durable.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I am not too crazy with 1500 watt quatz units but they are good for quick on usesage but for dusk to dawn useage ., forget it they don't last long as you think.

IIRC they did have a rough service verison of that quatz but get it in 130 volt verison they last little longer.

Really I rather try to sell Metal Halide if they will be using it alot.

Merci, 
Marc


----------

